# Gobb the Corpulent Vampire



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a little piece I just finished up. He is about 5 inches tall.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

What a very cool and interesting piece. Dave, you definitely have a style of your own. This guy looks like he would have been a prop in a movie studio. How on earth do you get that much detail and personality in a 5" prop?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He has "moobs"!
I like the fez he's wearing. Nice touch!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> He has "moobs"!
> I like the fez he's wearing. Nice touch!


He has bigger boobs than me!  Really nice job on this piece. You really do have a style of your own and it is very unique. I'm sure people take a long time to go through your haunt because you really have to study your props to get the full effect with all the details. Great job again!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry posted twice because I had to edit my incorrect spelling. I guess I hit post instead of edit.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dave I love this guy. His wings really are outstanding!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, all that detail in 5 little inches! The wings are fantastic. Love the stogie:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The fez and cigar just make this piece - he's like a Shriner gone bad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool ...again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I love it Dave! So expressive!
what's the medium?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I love it Dave! So expressive!
> what's the medium?


medium??? no, gobb is an extra large....lol.

( paperclay)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol...nice


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You always achieve a pose perfect for your creatures. Gobb has fun sadness with a flair!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love his wings, and that fez is a hoot!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool Dave, I, like everyone else, love the fez!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sydney Greenstreet to a 'T' - perfect!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

If Jaba the Hut impregnated a vampire that had just snacked on a Shriner and they had a baby this would be it. 
You never disappoint.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

absolutely love it very cool Dave!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone! He was alot of fun to sculpt...I have never created a large-boned creature before and this was quite a challenge.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I love the expression on its face. I can only imagine the backstory and life of this little guy.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome dave, super cool! Love the expression on his face.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work love the expression and fez hat also


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, Davem love the wings, they look great, and the Fez and cigar, awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does he have a butt crack?? No- really..I think your creatures having a butt is hilarious...(do tell! Inquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great piece Dave!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Does he have a butt crack?? No- really..I think your creatures having a butt is hilarious...(do tell! Inquiring minds want to know!)


Butt of course...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I SO did not need to see THAT!:googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooooo what a crepy little guy--i like it


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

That's very cool and I also like the Fez, the butt crack not so much. Butt a very nice job on it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff Dave....


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Once again - awesome job!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute. I like him.



RoxyBlue said:


> The fez and cigar just make this piece - he's like a Shriner gone bad


Is this like that movie Gremlins... whatever you do... don't get the Shriner wet...


----------

